# [nsplugin] amd64, firefox et plugin java

## novazur

Bonjour,

Jusqu'à maintenant, sur mon arch amd64 j'utilisais sans problème le plugin java de sun-jdk-1.5.

Aujourd'hui, après quelques mises à jour, revdep-rebuild et autres, je constate que le USe nsplugin a disparu du package sun-jdk

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.11  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin)" 0 kB
```

J'ai bien essayé en installant virtual/jdk-1.4.2 => dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12, mais là, c'est firefox qui plante dès qu'il y a un applet java, et j'ai :

```
$ eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.5  current

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2  current
```

Quelque chose d'incohérent ici ?

Je précise que je n'utilise pas firefox-bin. Le dois-je ?

J'avoue que je m'y perds un peu dans cette jungle de jvm, de version, de USE, nspluginwrapper etc...

La situation actuelle est-elle passagère ou cela doit-il durer ? Et si ça doit durer, c'est en attendant quoi ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## kwenspc

peut-être est-ce inclus par défaut.

As tu testés comme cela avant de conclure qu'il fallait changer de jvm? ça fonctionne peut-être toujours très bien non?

----------

## titoucha

Si tu passes la commande about:plugins dans la barre d'url de firefox tu as quoi ?

----------

## novazur

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> peut-être est-ce inclus par défaut.
> 
> As tu testés comme cela avant de conclure qu'il fallait changer de jvm? ça fonctionne peut-être toujours très bien non?

 

Non non, sans rien faire, je n'ai évidemment pas de nsplugin, donc pas de plugin java dans firefox  :Smile: 

Par contre, j'ai un peu mieux cerné le problème, sans toutefois le comprendre.

En fa,t après mise à jour, j'ai fait un emerge depclean qui m'a proposé de viré le blackdown-jdk 1.4, ce que j'ai accepté puisque je pensais le sun-jdk 1.5 suffisant (avant de me rendre compte qu'il n'avait pas de nsplugin).

Puis, quand j'ai voulu utiliser le plugin java sous firefox, évidemment, je n'avais rien. J'ai donc ré-installé le blackdown-jdk 1.4, mais maintenant, son usage fait planter firefox. Pas de bol.

----------

## novazur

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Si tu passes la commande about:plugins dans la barre d'url de firefox tu as quoi ?

 

Quand je suis dans quelle config ? avec sun-jdk-1.5 seul ou avec le blackdown-jdk 1.4 ?

Mais bon, je pense que mon autre réponse te renseignera un peu plus.

----------

## kwenspc

En fait il me semble que pour les applets java il faut forcément une jvm 1.4.x 

Or sous 64bits la jvm sun n'est pas dispo en version 1.4.x d'où l'obligation d'utiliser celle de blackdown.

Je suis en 64bits aussi et à ce que je vois je peus pas installer de jvm 1.4.x Sun.

Et pour ma part celle de blackdown fonctionne au poil mais seulement sur firefox-bin :/ 

version 32bits...

Et quand en effet je lance firefox 64bits ... la jvm plante au chargement. j'ai cette erreur qui doit être la même que toi:

```

Warning: Cannot convert string "-b&h-lucida-medium-r-normal-sans-*-140-*-*-p-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct

#

# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:

#

#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00002b92b7c8c7da, pid=20129, tid=1100601664

#

# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (Blackdown-1.4.2-03 mixed mode)

# Problematic frame:

# V  [libjvm.so+0x3327da]

#

# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid20129.log

#

# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:

#   http://www.blackdown.org/cgi-bin/jdk

#

Plugin: unexpected work request from child

INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Code = a72b0000

System error?:: Succès

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (255)

```

----------

## novazur

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Et quand en effet je lance firefox 64bits ... la jvm plante au chargement.

 

C'est bête ! Dire que tout ça fonctionnait avant la désinstall/réinstall, avec les mêmes softs...  :Sad: 

Et comme je ne crois pas au côté aléatoire, je me dis qu'il doit bien y avoir un truc à ajuster.

----------

## kwenspc

T'es sûr qu'avant c'était la sun-jdk-1.5.x qui était installé ET utilisé par firefox comme jvm? (tu avais déjà ptet la blackdown mais fonctionnelle, non?)

Perso je suis encore sur la 1.5.10 et celle là non plus n'offre pas le support nsplugin.

----------

## novazur

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> T'es sûr qu'avant c'était la sun-jdk-1.5.x qui était installé ET utilisé par firefox comme jvm? (tu avais déjà ptet la blackdown mais fonctionnelle, non?)

 

Non, et oui, aux 2 questions  :Smile: 

C'est tout à fait ce que j'ai expliqué plus haut :

 *Quote:*   

> En fait après mise à jour, j'ai fait un emerge depclean qui m'a proposé de virer le blackdown-jdk 1.4, ce que j'ai accepté puisque je pensais le sun-jdk 1.5 suffisant (avant de me rendre compte qu'il n'avait pas de nsplugin). 
> 
> Puis, quand j'ai voulu utiliser le plugin java sous firefox, évidemment, je n'avais rien. J'ai donc ré-installé le blackdown-jdk 1.4, mais maintenant, son usage fait planter firefox. Pas de bol.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Perso je suis encore sur la 1.5.10 et celle là non plus n'offre pas le support nsplugin.

 

On est bien d'accord là dessus, ce n'est pas (à priori) la sun-jdk qui est en cause dans mon(notre) affaire, mais bien la blackdown-jdk 1.4.

----------

## novazur

Le bug est d'ailleurs largement commenté sur les forums anglophones comme ici 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-446012.html

Mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé trace de solution.

Ce qui me fait croire qu'il y en a une est qu'avant ma manip, je n'avais aucun crash du genre.

----------

## kwenspc

je vois pas   :Confused:   j'ai le même problème en 64bits et rien n'y fait.

----------

## novazur

Je viens d'essayer de switcher sur la blackdown-jre comme certains le suggèrent, mais sans succès.

----------

## titoucha

Sour firefox il faut essayer en désactivant tous les modules complémentaires, ensuite les réactiver un après l'autre,  j'en avais un qui faisait justement planter java, malheureusement je ne me souvient plus duquel.  :Confused: 

Pour info je suis aussi en 64bits et je n'utilise pas la version binaire de firefox.

----------

## kwenspc

Je n'ai aucun module complémentaire et ça plante tout de même. J'ai beau essayer toute sortes de manips: que dalle. 

J'ai désactivé javascript, je relance un applet, ah tiens ça marche. Je quitte cet applet (pas firefox) pour en relancer un autre: plantage.

----------

## titoucha

Bon ben j'ai plus d'idées désolé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je persiste à croire que blackdown est une jvm foireuse.

[edit]

Et je pense me douter pourquoi ça merdoie en beauté:

```

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (Blackdown-1.4.2-03) for linux-amd64, built on Nov 23 2005 21:20:42 by jk with GCC 3.2

```

Le bouzin il a 1 an et demi, fait avec un gcc antédiluvien...  et bien evidemment on a pas la possibilité de compiler nous même blackdown via portage. 

[/edit]

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de faire des tests avec java et j'ai pourri ma config, super   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je viens de faire des tests avec java et j'ai pourri ma config, super  

 

erf  :Confused: 

Personellement ça ne me gène pas trop de ne pas avoir de support java, j'utilise très rarement des applets en fait. 

Mais le projet backdown pour la 1.4.2 a pas bougé depuis matusalème, j'espère qu'il y a quelque chose de prévu en remplacement parce qu'il y en a pas mal que ça va embêter.

----------

## titoucha

Depuis ce matin le USE nsplugin à été supprimé sur les paquets blackdown java, ça fait que je n'ai plus aucun environnement qui possède des plugins.   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai installé l'émulation java 32bits ça fonctionne pour konqueror mais pas pour firefox.

Je suis à court d'idée pour faire fonctionner correctement firefox.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

decidement  :Wink: 

Je suis passé par la aussi y'a quelques jours.

Comme dit plus haut le plugins 64 bits de sun n'existe pas encore.

Et le plugin de blackdown etait au centre d'une grosse discussion genre "je garde ou je vire ?" tellement il est buggé ( d'apres les dire )

Pour l'instant il fonctionne chez moi pour combien de temps je n'en sais rien, mais apparement il n'y a plus d'alternative en 64 bits.

a la base j'etait en train de me battre avec nspluginwrapper je crois et flash qui m'avait laché ...

love gentoo ?  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

J'y suis arrivé en installant firefox-bin et le paquet emul-linux-x86-java-1.5.0.11 qui lui à le USE nsplugin, mais bon là ça fais assez bricole pour une meta distribution d'utiliser des paquets précompilés.   :Confused: 

Par contre l'avantage c'est que c'est une machine java Sun.

----------

## kwenspc

Gentoo n'est pas à mettre en cause donc. Blackdown ça a toujours été une vm foireuse (mou du genou, buggée et j'en passe...), et malheureusement celles d'ibm ou sun (les 2 meilleurs à mon avis, surtout celle de sun... normal) sont trop lentes à être adaptées. Il faut juste prendre notre mal en patience je crois...   :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Je n'aime juste pas les paquets bin  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## novazur

Bonjour,

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai installé l'émulation java 32bits ça fonctionne pour konqueror mais pas pour firefox.

 

Tu pourrais préciser ce que tu as fait stp ?

Même si j'ai peu d'espoir, j'aurais bien essayé...

----------

## novazur

Aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraître, aujourd'hui, le nsplugin ne me plante plus firefox.

Pourtant, je me suis contenté des mises à jour simples depuis l'ouverture de cette discussion, sans avoir rien tenté de plus depuis.

Allez savoir, peut-être que demain ça ne fonctionnera plus...

----------

## titoucha

Je pense que c'est à cause du USE nsplugin qui à été forcé sur le paquet emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0

----------

## novazur

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je pense que c'est à cause du USE nsplugin qui à été forcé sur le paquet emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0

 

Si c'est à moi que tu réponds là, je ne pense pas. Déjà, je n'en ai que la version 1.5, compilée avec le nsplugin avant que je n'ouvre ce sujet.

De plus, je confirme, cela plante parfois, mais pas systématiquement, ce qui m'a fait penser que ça allait mieux.

Enfin, je croyais que le emul-linux-x86-java n'était justement utilisé que pour le 32 bits :

```
$ eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.5  current

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2  current
```

----------

## titoucha

Oui c'était bien à toi que je répondais.

----------

